# Acorn frames



## ga.beeman (Mar 29, 2009)

Anyone tried frames or foundation from acorn beekeeping and if so what you think


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Just ordered 6 thousand deeps after sampling. Way better than pierco imo. deeper cell, more precise. Bees draw them out nicely.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Here's another thread that was just posted yesterday.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?299445-Pierco-vs-Acorn&p=1120545#post1120545


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I haven't heard from many that have tried them. I ordered a case to try and to take a look at. If they seem decent I'll order a few more as needed. Sorry but I'm not sure from my precpective my opinion will be much value to this forum so I'll post some photos when I get them.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

I am in the process of using 5000 new sheets. Once I have used them for a month or so I will post the results


----------



## ga.beeman (Mar 29, 2009)

Just wandering. I had tried to order earlier and they where not available at that time. Thinking of placing a order


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Frames came. 
The differences might be difficult to tell from photos.















The Pierco frame is the one that has a small amount of drawn comb. It was the best one to compare I had around. I had forgot the last batch I ordered of Pierco I ordered unwaxed.

The acorn was ordered single wax and had more wax than single wax Pierco.
Cell walls are thicker and overall the acorn seems to be a bit heavier.

The real test will be dropping a drawn out and capped full deep from waist high to see how many ears shear off.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

To bad they left all of the voids for SHB to hide in.
David


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Interesting! I have a bunch of bee frames that have "A" on them but don't have the name Pierco. Anyone else know why?


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

A is for Acorn would be my guess.

Jean-Marc


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

That would be my guess also. 

So the frame above with the ''A'' and the Pierco stamped on it must have been a joint venture possible. I do know that I really don't like the sides of the frames. When I have a frame feeder in things can get pretty tight and the way they slid in and out isn't good. Also the space makes a great place for wax moths to hide. What were they thinking when they decided that. Acorn claims to make a better frame well that's where I'd start. Not just copy someone idea almost exactly. Also, I'd make pass through holes in the bottom corners.


----------



## Thermwood (May 29, 2010)

Acorn just started producing foundation and frames about a month ago so those with 'A' stamped have did not come from them....


----------



## NY_BLUES (May 14, 2009)

The A on the older frames is probably the indicator that they use for specifying what die the frame was formed in. Many large manufacturers use multiple dies to produce products and being able to tell what mold a.product came from is helpful when dealing with defects.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

I talked to mr. lissaman today , nice guy great prices. BUT ups rates make this seem like a not so good idea to the east coast. freight of like $46 per box yikes.


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

it is heavy stuff ,man...weighs more than the competitors and has a abundance of wax,hopefully see how it performs


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

You can nearly all bring down shipping costs a bunch by shipping surface freight and picking it up at your local terminal. Lift gate and delivery can cost an extra $100 each so get it quoted you pick up at terminal


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

I can support Vance on this one. I brought in a 15" lathe from Ohio and picked it up at the terminal, saving alot. Otherwise, it is common practice for a manufacture to work with one local freight line that gives them a good deal. Find out who that is and how you can use that to your advantage. I had a pallet of buckwheat seed shipped from ND quite reasonably by using their carrier(don't ask how much honey that pallet of seed made).

Crazy Roland


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

How much honey did that pallet of seed make, Roland?


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

sqkcrk said:


> How much honey did that pallet of seed make, Roland?


Obviously we don't want a beekeeper run on buckwheat seed now do we? Like giving out the name of the queen producer who supplies consistent 200 lb queens year after year without fail. Somewhere a little voice inside me says the run on seeds is off as is the run on the 200 lb queens.
.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

the $46 was for one box of 100 of deep foundation a box of 52 deep frames was about the same. not talking about pallet rates here.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Freight on 5000 sheets from CA to MS was only $290

Johnny


----------



## Thermwood (May 29, 2010)

Call him again, UPS offers special for multiple boxes up to 500 pounds combined weight, our 500 pound (10 boxes) order will be here tomorrow. Freight is same as 2 boxes shipped to mathesonequip.

Broke-t got an even better price!


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Honey from a pallet of buckwheat seed? Not a drop. But I saved on shipping.

ICrazy Roland


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Do you sell watermelons at cost too?


----------

